# Macrame Crazy



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

A couple of months ago I became more housebound than outbound because of a decline in health. I decided to learn something new.
Macrame. I never got in on it way back when, but I have discovered some awesome patterns and I've been going to town.
This is my newest one.

It's made with cobalt glass round beads, and 1mm nylon satin cord. the pattern is Rosebud and Beads from the youtube tutorial by Macrame School.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

I made and sold Macrame in the 60's. I loved it. Made a lot of guitar straps, and belts. Really a fun craft. Your bracelet is beautiful.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

JYannucci said:


> I made and sold Macrame in the 60's. I loved it. Made a lot of guitar straps, and belts. Really a fun craft. Your bracelet is beautiful.


Thank you. I never got into it back then, but I sure am enjoying it now. I make them to give in contests I host on another site, and also as gifts for family and friends.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

I loved it! Taught classes in the local elementary school, made plant hangers (easy!), belts, purses, and almost anything you could think of. Wonderful and great for kids!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Love that bracelet! It's beautiful.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful bracelet. Have thought I would like to try, but too many other projects on the go. One day maybe.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

I made a lot of money with it back in the day. Designing pieces for peoples homes. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Where do you find the satin cording?


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

For Clancy P

My favourite place to get the Satin Cord is Knots&Tangles. for the 1mm up they were shipping for free. They have a lot of colours to choose from, too.

knots&tangles.com


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

for Lady of the Lake:

That is so awesome. I wish more kids these days would take an interest in crafting. There are kids doing tutorials on youtube for friendship bracelets and stuff like that. I think it's great.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Windmill Knitter said:


> Love that bracelet! It's beautiful.


Thank you! I have made several bracelets but I always revisit this pattern to make. It looks good in any colour.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Sharynreed said:


> I made a lot of money with it back in the day. Designing pieces for peoples homes. It was a lot of fun!


Awesome! I would love to see your work. I'm still a work in progress as far as macrame. So far I've only done bracelets, and one angel.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

skinny minnie said:


> Beautiful bracelet. Have thought I would like to try, but too many other projects on the go. One day maybe.


I knit and crochet a lot, besides beginning to work with clay (sculpey) and I always, always spend the wee hours with macrame, and sometimes during the day.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Nanimal said:


> For Clancy P
> 
> My favourite place to get the Satin Cord is Knots&Tangles. for the 1mm up they were shipping for free. They have a lot of colours to choose from, too.
> 
> knots&tangles.com


Thank you, it's gorgeous.
I did macrame back in the '70's and really enjoyed the process.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> Thank you, it's gorgeous.
> I did macrame back in the '70's and really enjoyed the process.


Thank you so much.
Back in the 70's I was knitting, crocheting and sewing my heart out. My sis was the macrame fanatic and made lots of plant and table hangers.
I'm making up for lost time, now, but I'm doing the small stuff like bracelets. LOL.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! I used to do this back in the 70s also. Made purses and lawn hammocks!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful! I used to do this back in the 70s also. Made purses and lawn hammocks!


Thank you. That's awesome. I was trying to find a nice purse tutorial. The lawn hammock sounds wonderful...on a frame or strung between trees?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Your work is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much. I try very hard.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> It's beautiful.


Thank you so much.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Really nice x macrame is not something I have tried x just need more hours in the day xx


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty bracelet.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

heatherb said:


> Really nice x macrame is not something I have tried x just need more hours in the day xx


Thanks so much. I wish I had gotten into it years ago. I accidentally came upon the macrame bracelet tutorials when I was searching for Kumihimo tutorials.

These are the ones I started with a couple of months ago. The red and blue one are my first ones.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> They are gorgeous!!!


Thanks so much. With the pics, beginning top to bottom, you can see that I have definitely progressed. The red one, with the blue one, was so full of mistakes it wasn't funny. My granddaughter loved it, though. I just kept on keepin' on trying....and finally, got it.

The wine coloured one with the button was one I used for the first contest in June. I've made many more that I didn't take pictures of.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I never did macrame, maybe it's time to learn. Beautiful bracelet


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

For those of you that are serious about macrame especially those who like to design your own, I recommend the following book: Encyclopedia of Knots and Fancy Rope Work by Graumont & Hensel. Once you learn the basics of how long to cut the cord this is the best book to own. I have an edition from 1970. It is still available but not for the $15 I paid for a new one in the 70s.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

8Linda said:


> I never did macrame, maybe it's time to learn. Beautiful bracelet


Thank you so much. It is very satisfying, and the more I do it, the better and faster I get. I've even dabbled in micromacrame, and have made some purse bling with it. I have a small hotpink 3d fish with pearl eyes hanging from a metal ring on my purse. I absolutely adore this craft.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Hilda said:


> For those of you that are serious about macrame especially those who like to design your own, I recommend the following book: Encyclopedia of Knots and Fancy Rope Work by Graumont & Hensel. Once you learn the basics of how long to cut the cord this is the best book to own. I have an edition from 1970. It is still available but not for the $15 I paid for a new one in the 70s.


I just looked it up on Amazon. I'll have to wait to buy it. It's kind of pricey.


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice macrame work! I used to do it in the 70s myself.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

You did a great job on the bracelet. Very pretty.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

nonaka said:


> Nice macrame work! I used to do it in the 70s myself.


Thank you. I still feel like a novice. I really love the styles other than just the square knot.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> You did a great job on the bracelet. Very pretty.


Thanks so much. I love your username!


----------



## molyee2 (Oct 12, 2013)

I think you meant this site

http://tanglesnknots.com/nylon_satin_cord


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

molyee2 said:


> I think you meant this site
> 
> http://tanglesnknots.com/nylon_satin_cord


That's the site. I love love love that site. Thank you. HUGS


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

When I did macrame in the 70s it was large items, wine racks, animal heads of kids' room (3" diameter elephant). It was fun, one of these days I'll make a wine rack for my son, he's been waiting a long time for one.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> When I did macrame in the 70s it was large items, wine racks, animal heads of kids' room (3" diameter elephant). It was fun, one of these days I'll make a wine rack for my son, he's been waiting a long time for one.


That sounds pretty awesome. Do you still have the pattern for the Elephant's head?


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

KateLyn11 said:


> When I did macrame in the 70s it was large items, wine racks, animal heads of kids' room (3" diameter elephant). It was fun, one of these days I'll make a wine rack for my son, he's been waiting a long time for one.


Did you mean a 3 foot diameter elephant? Any pictures of it?


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, it was about three feet in diameter (think hunter's head mount). Head was on a 2-2.5 foot ring with ears that extended beyond that. I also did a full body giraffe that was about 6' tall. I don't have any pictures. I might still have the patterns though, I am a pack rat. I'll look and see. I came across the wine rack pattern not long ago.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Love your bracelet. Did macrame way back when and enjoyed it. My friend had a shop and wee did classes I made the ceramics we used in my shop we had a ball.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> Yes, it was about three feet in diameter (think hunter's head mount). Head was on a 2-2.5 foot ring with ears that extended beyond that. I also did a full body giraffe that was about 6' tall. I don't have any pictures. I might still have the patterns though, I am a pack rat. I'll look and see. I came across the wine rack pattern not long ago.


Oh my! I would so love to see those patterns....including the wine rack! They sound awesome...especially the elephant. I'm getting ready to do an owl as soon as my materials come in. I have already done a 3d fish.

The pink one with pearl eyes was made with .5mm Rosey Rose satin cord. The blue was the first and I made it of 1mm blue satin cord...it came out a little strange...the gold was with the metallic nylon cord, .6m and it was a nightmare to work with...I'm sure I'll get the hang of it, though.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Love your bracelet. Did macrame way back when and enjoyed it. My friend had a shop and wee did classes I made the ceramics we used in my shop we had a ball.


Thank you so much. I was doing ceramics back in the early 80s, and I really enjoyed it. I did okay with it. I loved learning how to clean the greenware, and using the glazes and the stains. It was very enjoyable.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's very pretty


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> It's very pretty


Thank you so much.


----------



## hd4baja (Jul 29, 2015)

I made lots of plant hangers and wall hangings. I made a huge one for my brother's wedding present. When he passed, his wife asked if I would like it back, so I proudly have it on my bedroom wall. Also have one that I had made for my dad's office. I never tried the jewelry. However, I love your bracelet and think that would be fun to get back into. It's VERY pretty - cobalt blue if one of my favorite colors and it goes so nicely with the black!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

hd4baja said:


> I made lots of plant hangers and wall hangings. I made a huge one for my brother's wedding present. When he passed, his wife asked if I would like it back, so I proudly have it on my bedroom wall. Also have one that I had made for my dad's office. I never tried the jewelry. However, I love your bracelet and think that would be fun to get back into. It's VERY pretty - cobalt blue if one of my favorite colors and it goes so nicely with the black!


Your wall hangings sound interesting. Do you have pics?

Thank you very much. Cobalt is my most favourite colour of blue. The tutorials I used are on youtube, and my favourite there are Macrame School and CSL Designs. They are easy to follow, and CSL Designs is very, very thorough with her instructions.


----------



## hd4baja (Jul 29, 2015)

Nanimal said:


> Your wall hangings sound interesting. Do you have pics?
> 
> Thank you very much. Cobalt is my most favourite colour of blue. The tutorials I used are on youtube, and my favourite there are Macrame School and CSL Designs. They are easy to follow, and CSL Designs is very, very thorough with her instructions.


Here is the wedding present - I need to go into a shed and retrieve the one for my dad's office; will post it when I locate.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Nanimal said:


> Oh my! I would so love to see those patterns....including the wine rack! They sound awesome...especially the elephant. I'm getting ready to do an owl as soon as my materials come in. I have already done a 3d fish.
> 
> The pink one with pearl eyes was made with .5mm Rosey Rose satin cord. The blue was the first and I made it of 1mm blue satin cord...it came out a little strange...the gold was with the metallic nylon cord, .6m and it was a nightmare to work with...I'm sure I'll get the hang of it, though.


Is there a pattern link for your owls or fish? They are adorable.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

hd4baja said:


> Here is the wedding present - I need to go into a shed and retrieve the one for my dad's office; will post it when I locate.


Beautiful wall hanging.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

hd4baja said:


> Here is the wedding present - I need to go into a shed and retrieve the one for my dad's office; will post it when I locate.


OMIGOSH! THAT is sooooo beautiful! I love the colours you used!!! It looks like you spent a tremendous amount of time and love making it. And, please accept my condolences for the loss of your brother.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> Is there a pattern link for your owls or fish? They are adorable.


The fish is from a tutorial at CSL designs. I'll find the exact link for it. The owl I'm going to make is by macrame school. I'll post both links.

The fish:






The owl:






I thought I might also try this owl necklace:






I have a thing for owls. Well, I have a thing for all birds and animals, but I have collected a few owls.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Nanimal said:


> The fish is from a tutorial at CSL designs. I'll find the exact link for it. The owl I'm going to make is by macrame school. I'll post both links.
> 
> The fish:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. I will definitely check them out. I love owls too. I have one necklace that I made out of fabric (made a stuffed leaf) and it has a metal owl charm on it. I collect a lot of owl patterns in any medium.

edited to say that I just got back from checking out the links--fabulous. And easy to follow.


----------



## hd4baja (Jul 29, 2015)

Nanimal said:


> OMIGOSH! THAT is sooooo beautiful! I love the colours you used!!! It looks like you spent a tremendous amount of time and love making it. And, please accept my condolences for the loss of your brother.


Thank you, Nanimal!!! My husband and I both worked on this for a while...... the hardest part was brushing out the fringe - took forever! This was in 1978 (looks like a 70s kind of project, huh?). It's a little over 6 feet wide and 3-1/2 feet long.

Thanks also for the condolences, he's been gone now 11 years, so it was very nice to get this a couple of years ago.


----------



## hd4baja (Jul 29, 2015)

dragonswing said:


> Beautiful wall hanging.


Thank you, Dragonswing!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> Thanks for the links. I will definitely check them out. I love owls too. I have one necklace that I made out of fabric (made a stuffed leaf) and it has a metal owl charm on it. I collect a lot of owl patterns in any medium.


I would love to see a pic of that necklace. I'm not really a floral kind of person. I prefer the leaf motif over florals anytime. My sis and I are opposites. She's flowers and butterflies, I'm leaves and dragonflies.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Nanimal said:


> I would love to see a pic of that necklace. I'm not really a floral kind of person. I prefer the leaf motif over florals anytime. My sis and I are opposites. She's flowers and butterflies, I'm leaves and dragonflies.


I have never taken a picture of it. But may later if my laptop is cooperating. Last couple times I tried to upload a picture to my laptop, it wanted to upload the entire card instead of just the last picture.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> I have never taken a picture of it. But may later if my laptop is cooperating. Last couple times I tried to upload a picture to my laptop, it wanted to upload the entire card instead of just the last picture.


LOL! Not laughing at ya, just identifying with ya. I can tell a story or two about my wayward laptop, as well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nanimal said:


> Thank you. I never got into it back then, but I sure am enjoying it now. I make them to give in contests I host on another site, and also as gifts for family and friends.


Lovely bracelet. Have you tried making watches? You can buy the watch faces and macrame the bands. Those too would make great gifts.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Lovely bracelet. Have you tried making watches? You can buy the watch faces and macrame the bands. Those too would make great gifts.


Thank you. I haven't done watch bands yet, but I do want to do a little silk micromacrame rosebud band for my good watch. I just have to figure out how to attach the buckle and pin loop without bulking it up in that area.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Nanimal said:


> Thank you. I haven't done watch bands yet, but I do want to do a little silk micromacrame rosebud band for my good watch. I just have to figure out how to attach the buckle and pin loop without bulking it up in that area.


Where can we find the pattern for the rosebud band?


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> Where can we find the pattern for the rosebud band?


I don't have a pattern for a watchband. I would have to take the rosebud bracelet pattern and work it into that format.

This is the pattern I want to go by and also the link for the tutorial on the bracelet.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Nanimal said:


> I don't have a pattern for a watchband. I would have to take the rosebud bracelet pattern and work it into that format.
> 
> This is the pattern I want to go by and also the link for the tutorial on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> That is a pretty design. Thanks for posting the link. There are some other nice patterns there too.


You're welcome. She's a briliant Artisan, so thorough and so precise and neat. She has some wirework Kumihimo I want to do. Kumihimo is what started my whole journey into Macrame. I was looking at tutorials and had just gotten my round disk from Beadaholique and was viewing the tutorial when I stumbled across CSL Designs and the Rose bracelet. I was just enthralled and had to get into it, too. When I finsihed the Kumihimo bracelet I went straight into Macrame.

I want to do the Rose bracelet band for the watch in like a .5mm silk, or maybe just the nylon satin but without the bead embellishments on the sides. The watch I have is 14k gold with the 14k gold findings, but the leather band, itself, is cracked and peeling, so I want to replace it with the Silk cord rose bracelet.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I would to learn macrame. It was popular years ago. I saw items for it in Joann's!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

sandj said:


> I would to learn macrame. It was popular years ago. I saw items for it in Joann's!


When it was popular I was into knitting, crochet, embroidery, and sewing. My sis was into the macrame and latch hooking rugs. I wish I had been interested, then, but its never too late to learn. 
If you get into it, there are tutorials on youtube that can aid you in your journey.


----------

